# Overheating kids?



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

Hey guys! I have had a nightmare of a kissing season. Today’s third problem is heat. I bred for late August/September kids to avoid frozen babies and thought the temperature would be perfect. Nope. I live in Utah and this year has had the hottest August on record. It’s carrying into August. The babies are 2 days old and it’s 104 outside. What do I do???? THE BABIES ARE PANTING!!!! maggie has been panting so hard that she’s almost drooling, and she’s had her lip upturned like bucks do when smelling for hormones. I don’t know what on earth I’m supposed to do. They’re in the shaded area, on the grass, they keep going into the hut w straw in it, which is only hotter but I don’t have any way to keep them out. They don’t seem to be drinking milk, I’ve had to milk out mama because she’s full on one side. I know they’re eating some, but not as much as they should be. Does anyone have any hacks? There no where cooler on my property, I’ve gone out and misted them a couple times, and tried pouring some cool water on their little backs, which helps some but 10 minutes later they’re panting again. They’re Nigerian dwarfs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to cool them from the underside. Not their backs. Wet legs and belly. Mom needs electrolytes in her water. You will just have to find a way to get them cooled down. Do you have a laundry room or basement you can put mom and kids in until weather cools down?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

104 is hot hot..we have had those days here is Texas and up to 108. It is very hard on the goats. Wetting their underside gives quick help, but do not soak them. We also spray down the grass area they like to lay on under the trees to help cool it down some but most important we bring our buckets of cool, not cold, electrolights a few times a day. Keeping them hydrated is most important. for babies keep tabs on their temps. cool damp rag for them on underside and behind ears..not a soaked rag..Don't try to do anything with them when hot, like hooves and such..allowing them to be calm helps. In the end shade and hydration will get them through it.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Would holding a frozen water bottle on them for a few minutes at a time help?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its always best to go cool over cold when they are super hot.


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> You need to cool them from the underside. Not their backs. Wet legs and belly. Mom needs electrolytes in her water. You will just have to find a way to get them cooled down. Do you have a laundry room or basement you can put mom and kids in until weather cools down?


thank you! I unfortunately am in my parents home (I'm only 16) and my mom would NOT allow goats inside

Where can I get electrolytes?


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

happybleats said:


> 104 is hot hot..we have had those days here is Texas and up to 108. It is very hard on the goats. Wetting their underside gives quick help, but do not soak them. We also spray down the grass area they like to lay on under the trees to help cool it down some but most important we bring our buckets of cool, not cold, electrolights a few times a day. Keeping them hydrated is most important. for babies keep tabs on their temps. cool damp rag for them on underside and behind ears..not a soaked rag..Don't try to do anything with them when hot, like hooves and such..allowing them to be calm helps. In the end shade and hydration will get them through it.


Thank you!!! Luckily we have been wetting the grass and misting the air everytime I go out there


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> Would holding a frozen water bottle on them for a few minutes at a time help?


I'm not sure~ maybe I could try freezing old milk jugs filled w water and putting them out there for hot babies to lay against? I forgot I used to do this for my rabbits! Would that cause any problems though? I wouldn't want little mouths to get stuck frozen on the jugs, sometimes mama leaves for too long and they start licking/sucking on everything. I go out every three hours to make sure she hasn't escaped again - she's usually an amazing and attentive mama but this year has been hard w keeping her in // I'm almost thinking about not breeding her again because I been such a nightmare


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You can get Electralytes at stores like Tractor Supply. Gatorade works in a pinch. Just ask the clerk for animal Electralytes. It's a powder that you mix with water.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Alex Kimoto said:


> I'm not sure~ maybe I could try freezing old milk jugs filled w water and putting them out there for hot babies to lay against? I forgot I used to do this for my rabbits! Would that cause any problems though? I wouldn't want little mouths to get stuck frozen on the jugs, sometimes mama leaves for too long and they start licking/sucking on everything. I go out every three hours to make sure she hasn't escaped again - she's usually an amazing and attentive mama but this year has been hard w keeping her in // I'm almost thinking about not breeding her again because I been such a nightmare


@Moers kiko boars I think it was you talking about the frozen water bottles? Can you share your experience?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Freezing jugs of water and setting them out for the goats to lick and lay near can offer relief. I would not hold the frozen bottles to the babies though. And need to watch for when the jugs need to be tossed. 
You also want to avoid babies getting soaked.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Horse electrolyte mixed in water is fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very good advice, keep a close eye on them, make sure they stay in the shade.

A regular fan may help too. 

Plenty of fresh water and electrolytes and do the other things as suggested.
If they get too hot.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I took water bottles 1/2 full of water and froze them. I watched the little ones to see where they would lay. I took old towels and would lightly dampen them the lay them over & around the frozen bottles. The little ones would lay on the cool towels near the frozen bottles. They would stop panting. So the ground around the bottle & under the towel would cool off.


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

Thank you!!


----------

